# What is that nasty smell?



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

I thought that Ziva had accidentally peed on the couch last night but it didn't smell anything like pee. It was a very strong, horrid almost fishy smell!! She's almost 6 months so I'm wondering if she's coming into her first heat. Any ideas or advice??


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

She could be coming into season...or she could have leaked on your couch because she's got a UTI. Has she been urinating more frequently lately, or drinking a lot of water?


----------



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

Xeph said:


> She could be coming into season...or she could have leaked on your couch because she's got a UTI. Has she been urinating more frequently lately, or drinking a lot of water?


She hasn't been doing anything out of the ordinary. Every once in awhile if i don't take her out before she plays hard she'll pee a little but that's my fault, not hers. What causes a UTI in dogs? never heard of that.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Fishy smell makes me think of anal glands. The smell is...not good. Maybe that's what it was.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

yeah, the "OMG what is that stench" says anal glands to me. as long as fishy = rotten carp left to molder in the sun


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Dainerra said:


> yeah, the "OMG what is that stench" says anal glands to me. as long as fishy = rotten carp left to molder in the sun


In the famous words of Lynyrd Skynyrd "oooh oooh that smell". 

Sounds like anal glands to me as well. It's got to be the worst smell I've ever smelled in my life.


----------



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

GSD_Xander said:


> Fishy smell makes me think of anal glands. The smell is...not good. Maybe that's what it was.


 That's what I was thinking...time for a beauty day for her!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would be more concerned as to why she isn't expressing her glands normally. PF is a horrible condition and diet plays a role in it sometimes. I would not want them expressed just routinely without looking at the cause for the dog to not do it naturally. I hope everything is ok....and at 6 mos you may see more episodes. 
Onyx expressed hers once in my presence, she was fearful and let them loose at training one night. I'll never forget the smell.... but I do know that fear is what made her do it.
Vitamin C will help curb a UTI. It balances the acid so bacteria can't grow. I would start giving 500mg of natural C and up it over a week or so to 2000mg split between meals. Natural C(rosehips)is best. EsterC has calcium which isn't recommended for young dogs that haven't had the growth plates close.


----------



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I would be more concerned as to why she isn't expressing her glands normally. PF is a horrible condition and diet plays a role in it sometimes. I would not want them expressed just routinely without looking at the cause for the dog to not do it naturally. I hope everything is ok....and at 6 mos you may see more episodes.
> Onyx expressed hers once in my presence, she was fearful and let them loose at training one night. I'll never forget the smell.... but I do know that fear is what made her do it.
> Vitamin C will help curb a UTI. It balances the acid so bacteria can't grow. I would start giving 500mg of natural C and up it over a week or so to 2000mg split between meals. Natural C(rosehips)is best. EsterC has calcium which isn't recommended for young dogs that haven't had the growth plates close.


I honestly don't know when she's expressing them, likely outside on her potty trips. I just happen to notice this one after some play with our son. I thought she just got over excited and peed a little til I smelt it. She's not in any pain or showing any strange behaviors so I'm assuming everything is normal. She's our first un-fixed GSD so we're learning as we go when it comes to when she'll get her first heat and the signs.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

It is so weird that you posted this. I just had the same thing happen! We just came home (my parents were here watching Addie and the kids so my husband and I could go out) and right when we walked in we smelled a gross, fishy smell. No one in the house eats fish so we knew it wasn't the trash or anything. Anyway, my son's blanket was on the couch and that is where the smell was coming from. After a quick sniff, it is obviously coming from Addie too, and she had been laying on the blanket. 

Did you find out anything else today? I have smelled the anal gland smell before with other dogs, but this just smells exactly like fish, not so much like poop covered corpse  ... I'm guessing she may have an infection since she is a little young and not showing any signs of coming in to heat. Now that it is Friday night, I'll have to wait until Monday to see the vet since it isn't an emergency situation. She doesn't seem to have any discomfort or change in urination, so I'm a little confused...


----------

